# Is This a Good Lathe?



## Kevin

I'm shopping for a big lathe and wonder if this is a good one. Although I would be offering this guy a trade not money, I'm still curious if the price is fair so I can have some starting point for my barter offer . . .









He's asking $1600

Here's the description:

Up for sale is a Rockwell Heavy Duty 12" Variable Speed Gap Bed Wood Lathe.

This is a Model 46-450 and is serial # 1798176, which is a 1980 model that has been completely restored and painted to like new condition. The lathe is a heavy American made cast iron machine that is much less susceptible to vibration than the lighter foreign made machines. It is a single phase machine that will plug into most home current. It is now configured to run on 220 volts but can be wired to run on 110 volts.

As mentioned earlier this is a Reeves infinitely variable speed drive which means there are no pulleys/belts to change. Just turn the handle with the motor running to the exact speed you want. This a machine for a serious woodworker and is ready to do some quality turning. There is equipment for both inboard and outboard turning.

It comes with the following:
48 position indexing head
A 46-840 wood turning Duplicator
Safety Shield (lenses still have protective coverings)
Tail stock with tool eject
A "Coil" bowl chuck
Drive center
Ball bearing center
3 quick release tool post rest bases
Tool rests: (1) 12", (2) 6", (1) 4" and a 90 degree
Goose neck for face plate work
3 Faceplates
Product manuals
Proprietary wrenches.

The price is $1600 cash and carry. I am open for trades, but not for services. Will trade for old machinery (working or not), tools, antique slot machines, firearms, vehicles and other guy stuff.


http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/tls/4750555205.html

Seems like the price is on the outer edge of realistic but I don't really know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem

As long as you stay away from it. It will probably be a good lathe.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ironman123

That also shows up on my craigslist. Listing sounds good but I couldn't go the price.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jmurray

Where's the jealous emoticon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Looks like a pretty good deal to me, if 12" is big enough for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

I think you can do better. I see those all over around here for 800 or less so unless the duplicator is worth a ton..... Sounds like you want it to use not as a show piece. I'll admit, his restoration looks really nice but..... @Treecycle Hardwoods has the exact same lathe (I sold it to him) You can turn off the back side of the head if you get some reverse thread face plates (Not reversible motor)

I'd recommend keeping an eye on school equipment auctions- a ton of those tend to show up when a woodshop in a high school gets closed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc

@Kevin - For that kind of money I might look at this one instead...

http://lubbock.craigslist.org/tls/4778086774.html

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 6


----------



## David Hill

Nice--if it wasn't so far away ~ 7 hrs, think I'd take a stab at the Laguna--I'd like to have that extra capacity..
As far as the Rockwell, the price is a bit on the steep side from others that I've seen, although it sure is pretty. The 12" limit has been the killer for me. That being said, your heart will be the guide-- it'll be a nice lathe for somebody.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

the laguna hands down, but the little rockwell would serve yu well if the trade is in your favor

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

The other thing with the Rockwell, Is it single phase or 3 phase? they came both ways and while it might not be an issue for you it is something to consider.


----------



## Kevin

I wasn't going to pay for it with cash but I'm not even going to make my barter offer with him, based on the feedback from you guys that know lathes. However I am not ever going to purchase a Laguna product even used. It would have to be a giveaway for me to go Laguna and then I'd use it to trade for something else. Thanks for the input I'll keep looking I am in no hurry so hoepfully I'll eventually run across one of those deals we only read about. .


----------



## Schroedc

Too bad you aren't near New England- This one looks like a steal

http://southcoast.craigslist.org/hvo/4775631408.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

I don't know where south dartmouth is but it sounds cold. I bet he's selling it because he can't stand to be out there in his shop more than a few weeks a year. Plus his shop is way too clean - you can't trust people who have shops that clean they have something to hide. Nice lathe though.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

That lathe really isn't all that big. I like the one I have but the gap bed really won't handle all that deep of a bowl. I could barely get a 2" thick platter piece on there (with a little rubbing) If the gap was bigger the machine would be awesome cause you could do some decent sized bowls then. The power is decent on the machine but 12" swing is very common and you can get a 12" swing on lathes 1/3 that price. If you could bargain him down into the 1000 range (or give up 1000 worth of stuff) you would be doing good with all the stuff he has on it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> I don't know where south dartmouth is but it sounds cold. I bet he's selling it because he can't stand to be out there in his shop more than a few weeks a year. Plus his shop is way too clean - you can't trust people who have shops that clean they have something to hide. Nice lathe though.



Hey! I resemble that reamark..... For me it's just a mix of OCD and a central vac system.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

An older version of mine- I think it is too expensive- Use this one for bargaining power. http://lumberjocks.com/woodtimes/blog/43239

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Here ya go, Kevin... Just come hang out in my shop for a day and teach me some stuff, and I'll go help you load it up... https://lexington.craigslist.org/tls/4771744871.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

Mike1950 said:


> An older version of mine- I think it is too expensive- Use this one for bargaining power. http://lumberjocks.com/woodtimes/blog/43239


It is indeed a lot of money for a dust catcher!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

JR Custom Calls said:


> Here ya go, Kevin... Just come hang out in my shop for a day and teach me some stuff, and I'll go help you load it up... https://lexington.craigslist.org/tls/4771744871.html



I really do want to turn stuff larger than 12" but that Oliver is a steal in my inexperienced opinion. I have a soft spot for Oliver but that still looks like a great buy to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

When can I expect you, then?


----------



## robert flynt

Kevin said:


> I don't know where south dartmouth is but it sounds cold. I bet he's selling it because he can't stand to be out there in his shop more than a few weeks a year. Plus his shop is way too clean - you can't trust people who have shops that clean they have something to hide. Nice lathe though.


If you saw my shop right now, you would think I am a mighty trust worthy person!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Schroedc said:


> Too bad you aren't near New England- This one looks like a steal
> 
> http://southcoast.craigslist.org/hvo/4775631408.html


Thats a sweet deal! I just made him an offer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> I really do want to turn stuff larger than 12" but that Oliver is a steal in my inexperienced opinion. I have a soft spot for Oliver but that still looks like a great buy to me.


That is a great deal on an Oliver. I'm gun shy about a restoration unless @woodtickgreg did it... but if it runs it is a hell of a deal...


----------



## JR Custom Calls

NYWoodturner said:


> Thats a sweet deal! I just made him an offer.


Good lord... are you wanting to turn whole trees?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Seriously its half price without the attachments. The bed extension and mobility kit alone are another $700. If I get that light stand with it your looking at close to a grand in extras. Its a sweet deal.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

seems like this would be a good start https://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/tls/4771105515.html


----------



## SENC

NYWoodturner said:


> Thats a sweet deal! I just made him an offer.


Good luck! If you get it do I get an equally good deal on your Robust?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

NYWoodturner said:


> Thats a sweet deal! I just made him an offer.




For finding it for you would you cut me a deal on the mobility kit? Really want to be able to move mine around


----------



## Tony

It's funny Kevin, I was looking at that post a couple of days ago!


----------



## Mike Mills

JMO but I think the price is about twice the value; more like Colin and $800 max.
Since it is 120v I assume it can't be over 1.5 hp.
For $1000 you can get the Nova 1624 or for $300 more (than the 1600 asking) the DVR XP; probably other brands such as the Jet also in the 1900 range. Of course it hard to barter with WC or ToolsPlus.


----------



## MikeMD

Kevin, I didn't have the time to go through all the replies, but bottom line is that that is a lot of money for a 12" lathe. 

I got a PM90 at an auction for $300. I put ALL the bells and whistles on it, including riser blocks (that gave it an 18" swing), 2 hp motor, VFD, electronic speed control, FWD/REV switch, sandblasted and refinished, new headstock bearings, custom belt cover (that I made out of wood...but you'd never know), and other upgrades that I can't think of. I sold the lathe for $2100. But it wasn't a 12" lathe. I don't think any 12" lathe is worth more than about $800...no matter how nicely it is restored.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

SENC said:


> Good luck! If you get it do I get an equally good deal on your Robust?


Scott lovesthat lathe... Why would he send it to NC where it would be forced to spend the rest of its life turning tiny pieces of wood?

Of course, if he sent it to Oklahoma, it would get about as much action as the 's lathe...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

The Robust would stay here. If I had to choose between the two, The Robust would be a clear winner. In another thread someone was speaking to the quality of customer service at Rikon (I Think) While I appreciated that thread I had to chuckle and wonder if they could measure up to Brent English at Robust. I recently had a problem with a switch out of warranty and emailed Brent on a Sunday morning. Had a response and a resolution before late Sunday morning. You just can't ask for more than that.
Oneway was the lathe I studied and lusted after for YEARS before I had the money, and then discovered Robust. I was dead set on getting a Oneway. Neither is a bad choice. I have turned on a Oneway and have no complaints.
Keller - I should know this but I'm not positive - what brand lathe you do use?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

NYWoodturner said:


> In another thread someone was speaking to the quality of customer service at Rikon (I Think) While I appreciated that thread I had to chuckle and wonder if they could measure up to Brent English at Robust.


I doubt it. The folks at Rikon sell equipment in a highly competitive market segment where the margins are much thinner, they don't build the units in-house, they are not the founders/owners of the company ... I give them credit for great customer support (perhaps the best among their peer group), but I'd be seriously pissed off if I owned a Robust and the guy that made and sold me a $6,000+ tool didn't out-perform them.

I wish I had the space and power-feed in my garage to handle something like that Oneway -- and it's a lot closer to me


----------



## woodtickgreg

When it comes to wood working lathes the newer ones are better. If I was to restore one though it would be an oliver like the one shown earlier. But it still wouldn't do what a modern lathe does. The laguna and the jet lathes posted here are the same lathes and come out of the same factory. Nice entry level lathes to learn with. Electronic variable speed in 2 ranges. I will be in the market for a new full size lathe soon and I am doing my home work. There are a lot of good lathes on the market now, it pretty much comes down to what features you want and how much you want to spend. The good thing about those early delta and rockwells and powermatics was the cast iron mass, lots of it. The bad was the variable speed reeves drives, they where noisy and wore the belts out and needed frequent cleanings and maintenance. They where good lathes albeit the swing was not the greatest (and that's one of the advantages to a modern lathe) and the variable speed was crude at best by todays standards. In todays times if you buy an old lathe you get an old lathe, there are tremendous advantages to todays modern lathes. imo


----------



## wyowoodwrker

@Kevin his asking price is way too high, that's the same model that I have and it's a great lathe. Don't count it out just yet. One fact that hasn't been said yet is that with a few bolts and a stand that I'm sure you can make that lathe will turn outboard as well. I've done it many times. The torque from the reeves drive IMO makes up for the slightly lower HP. It's a good machine just way to high on the price....another thing yes the new fancy pants lathes are nice with all the bells and whistles but with having those electronics in there there going to be more difficult to repair if needed. No frills means ease of repair and maintenance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> I don't know where south dartmouth is but it sounds cold. I bet he's selling it because he can't stand to be out there in his shop more than a few weeks a year. Plus his shop is way too clean - you can't trust people who have shops that clean they have something to hide. Nice lathe though.


Well it coming to New York and getting dirty

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mike1950

NYWoodturner said:


> Well it coming to New York and getting dirty



Sounds like congrats are in order!!


----------



## SENC

NYWoodturner said:


> Well it coming to New York and getting dirty


Awesome! I'll start making space for the Sweet 16!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tim Carter

Kevin,
Are you up for a road trip to S. Fla.? I have a Delta 16" variable speed lathe for sale, model 46-745, called the Steel Bed 1642. I'll take $500 for it, which is what I bought it for. It has an electronic variable speed controller that I think is bad and needs to be replaced. I haven't had the motor tested but it's usually the controller that goes bad. I got it with the idea in mind to refurbish it and sell it but I haven't gotten around to it.
Tim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

NYWoodturner said:


> Keller - I should know this but I'm not positive - what brand lathe you do use?



I turn on a Powermatic 3520... It's a great lathe, but it's not in the Robust class. I've got a friend locally who has an American Beauty, and it's clearly better than my PM. I've considered an upgrade, but so far, I haven't really found anything the mustard monster won't do for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

Greg summed it up pretty good, you will be happier with a modern lathe. Old iron is great, but in the case of lathes, they just don't perform like new ones. They were designed mainly for spindle, and architectural turnings, so if you want to do that, they are best, but since the popularity of bowl, HF, and artsy turning took off 20 or 30 years ago, the modern lathes with VS, reverse, more HP, and big swing have been designed that are so much better, I started out on a PM90, After using a modern lathe, I would hate to go back...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Tim Carter said:


> Kevin,
> Are you up for a road trip to S. Fla.? I have a Delta 16" variable speed lathe for sale, model 46-745, called the Steel Bed 1642. I'll take $500 for it, which is what I bought it for. It has an electronic variable speed controller that I think is bad and needs to be replaced. I haven't had the motor tested but it's usually the controller that goes bad. I got it with the idea in mind to refurbish it and sell it but I haven't gotten around to it.
> Tim



Tim thanks for the offer. We're coming to north Fl in not too long but I don't know when yet. My wife changed jobs (just a different floor same hospital she got tired of watching the cancer patients die) so she didn't want to ask off right away. Although she's new to the floor (she now deals with the patients that sawbones like @DKMD wrecks) she is the senior nurse and gets to fill out the schedule first - they use self-scheduling. So it's kinda nice she has a lot of lattitude for leave now. 

I'm not sure when we're coming and I'm not even 100% sure I will go with her just depends on whether I get done remodleing the house. Also, even if I come, we'd be driving her 4 door sedan no way I could talk her into ridiing to Fl and back in my 1 ton tank. Thanks for the offer but I don't see it happening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Tim Carter said:


> Kevin,
> Are you up for a road trip to S. Fla.? I have a Delta 16" variable speed lathe for sale, model 46-745, called the Steel Bed 1642. I'll take $500 for it, which is what I bought it for. It has an electronic variable speed controller that I think is bad and needs to be replaced. I haven't had the motor tested but it's usually the controller that goes bad. I got it with the idea in mind to refurbish it and sell it but I haven't gotten around to it.
> Tim


I have that lathe Tim, I really like it, but mine has a tail stock part that is shot, if you ever want to part it out, let me know. Too bad your so far away, or I would but the whole thing... Delta parts can be hard come by sometimes...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

NYWoodturner said:


> Well it coming to New York and getting dirty



I think maybe I have to take a trip down the road and hide behind a tree ... I won't show myself till after it's loaded up in the transport of course (cuz my car isn't big enough to take it) then a little re-routing may be called for ... "hijack" is such an ugly word

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tim Carter

Kevin,
The lathe comes apart quite easily. In fact, I have it stored in my garage in 4 major pieces-headstock, bed & 2 leg sets. The tailstock and banjo are in a cabinet. If you'd like dimensions to see if it would fit in the car, let me know.
Tim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

Tim Carter said:


> Kevin,
> The lathe comes apart quite easily. In fact, I have it stored in my garage in 4 major pieces-headstock, bed & 2 leg sets. The tailstock and banjo are in a cabinet. If you'd like dimensions to see if it would fit in the car, let me know.
> Tim


True dat, I have mine broke down in such a fashion as well. I just looked on Parts Direct and they have my tailstock part I was told by a Delta rep a couple of years ago that there were no more, model was discontinued, and there never would be....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

You better call Barry. I've ordered parts from PD before that said in stock and were not, and I didn't find out until I called to ask what the hold up was.

@barry richardson


----------



## barry richardson

Kevin said:


> You better call Barry. I've ordered parts from PD before that said in stock and were not, and I didn't find out until I called to ask what the hold up was.
> 
> @barry richardson


uh oh. I was considering trying to fabricate a repair on the part, but I should probably just bite the bullet and pay the 200 bucks, if it is indeed in stock, could be my only chance...


----------



## Kevin

Scott that was the buy of the century man. I can't believe you snagged all that for the price you got it for. That really is one of those once-in-a-lifetime deals congrats!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> Scott that was the buy of the century man. I can't believe you snagged all that for the price you got it for. That really is one of those once-in-a-lifetime deals congrats!


@NYWoodturner, Whaddya get?


----------



## NYWoodturner

DKMD said:


> @NYWoodturner, Whaddya get?


This one 
http://southcoast.craigslist.org/hvo/4775631408.html
For $2800. .
Couldn't pass it up. It includes the bed extension and the mobility kit. I think I cam get the light pole and two lights included.


----------



## DKMD

NYWoodturner said:


> This one
> http://southcoast.craigslist.org/hvo/4775631408.html
> For $2800. .
> Couldn't pass it up. It includes the bed extension and the mobility kit. I think I cam get the light pole and two lights included.


They pulled the ad, so I'll just wait until you post some pics of it in your shop.


----------



## NYWoodturner

DKMD said:


> They pulled the ad, so I'll just wait until you post some pics of it in your shop.


http://www.oneway.ca/lathes/2436lathe.htm
The 2436.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

NYWoodturner said:


> This one
> http://southcoast.craigslist.org/hvo/4775631408.html
> For $2800. .
> Couldn't pass it up. It includes the bed extension and the mobility kit. I think I cam get the light pole and two lights included.




2800.00??????????? How do you sleep at night??????  I'm still holding out hope you'll sell the mobility kit to me at a great price

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

